# Where to find a Swiffer Wet Jet



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Has anyone seen one of these here in any certain stores? Or any other similar type mope. I miss having one.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope IN doesn't answer...........................


----------

